# Introvert/Extravert energy from sitting or standing?



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

*This is during activity, conversation, or something actionable.*

I'm conducting a small survey to see if physical position has any influence on specific types' energy more than others. The idea is to differentiate if standing or sitting "preps" the brain into either activity or dormancy depending on introversion/extraversion.

If you have anything to add, post away!


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

When I'm out somewhere that there's a large number of people, sitting feels like I'm distanced away from it and more of a nearby observer. Standing feels like I'm right there in the middle of it. I always prefer to stand. Even when people I'm with are sitting down, I'll stand near them and talk to them while they're sitting. I also tend to stand (and pace too) when I'm talking on the phone. I feel more engaged in the conversation that way.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I stand as well. Sitting drains me. I need to be in motion as that is how I keep energy. If I lay down or sit I lose motivation and momentum.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I wouldn't say sitting tires me per se, but it makes me more of a bum. I always stand up and rush around if I need to get reenergized. Motion is more helpful than either if both positions keep me still.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Bump for more results. I'm looking for at least 100 poll entries. Click away!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I tend to lose my energy much more quickly when I'm on my feet. Even when doing something active I generally need to frequently sit or lean on things in order to maintain my energy. I also tend to feel more awkward and uncomfortable standing and become hyper-aware of my posture and suddenly can't seem to figure out how to hold myself in a way that looks natural rather than awkward. If I am standing I need things around me close by that I can sort of....group with, rest my hand on, touch my shoulder to, etc. in order to not feel horribly conpicuous and even sort of precarious and lonely, like standing on top of a narrow pedestal. I feel much more natural and at ease when I am sitting and find it a lot easier to maintain focus on things. 

My feet tend to start hurting very quickly when walking or standing and dealing with that pain definitely contributes to the energy-drain I experience, but even without that I would still prefer to sit.

I much prefer feeling like I am disengaged but able to better observe things arround me, and don't enjoy feeling like I'm in the middle of things - so that's another factor in the sitting vs. standing thing. Sitting tends to make me feel less overwhelmed and muddled, and more centered and focused particularly when in the midst of other people or 'busy' environments. If I'm standing in the midst of a crowd I don't really know where to look, but if I'm sitting, I have a designated back and front position and can then just focus on what I'm seeing in front of me.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Before I begin, I gotta say that depression can effect/obstruct the natural flow of energy a person has. In light of the fact that I'm rather depressed/withdrawn at this point so it's hard to tell at this point, but I'll give it a go anyway.

Well I don't really get my energy from either, or maybe both? I usually draw energy from conversation/emotionally connecting/socializing with people, it's more of a mental way then physical.


But Well, if I'm excited, I like to feel the blood pumping through my body, so I like to stand, especially when outside, but like when I'm meditating or I want to be calm/learning, I like to be sitting, because the energy remains at rest in me, and is easier to draw.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I spend about 8 hours a day on my feet. There might be some kind of conditioning here but I lose energy on my feet very rapidly if I'm not at work. Normally at home, I sit at my desk to "replenish" what I spent during the day. I am an introvert by the way.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm an introvert and I am much more energized when standing. Sitting still for long periods drives me crazy; I'm very restless. This is especially pronounced during the school year, when I have to sit in classes for hours on end. As a result, I'm almost always standing or pacing while studying outside of class - it's given me a reputation for weirdness.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

If I can't find anywhere to sit, I'll sit on the floor. Standing for too long is tiring.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Through short bursts of standing/walking or even after long days, sitting down really brings me down. Although some may link this to physiological dynamics with blood flow, heart rate, and muscle contraction, I'm convinced at least that extraverts feel much more "involved" with most scenarios while in an upright position. Currently sitting at 13-6 for introverts favoring sitting for supplementing their "performance", this doesn't come as much of a surprise. Introversion seems to be well aligned with focus when in "solitary" positions, creating some sort of comfort bubble and/or area of competence that keeps the mind from straying. The opposite seems to be true for E-types, as they are natural with breadth of absorption and the feeling of being "involved" with more active positions can only complete this.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm an extravert, and I chose the last option. But it all depends on my body, not my personality. When my body is tired or I'm doing an activity that requires it, I'll sit down. When I'm working on a physical task, I'll stand because it's easier for me to move around. Because I'm used to standing for hours at work, standing isn't all that taxing for me. I would imagine, in general, that sitting is more energizing because it requires the body to work less.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't just stand, I pace =P


----------



## HonestThief (May 28, 2012)

Standing definately is more energizing, and even when I'm sitting I usually tap my foot or something. If I'm still I'm either asleep, dead, or on some really powerful pain medication.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

people gain energy sitting or standing? Both are kinda boring and my energy level depends on what I'm doing / thinking while either sitting or standing....not on sitting or standing. I'm an INFP with ambiverted tendencies, highly non social.

My energy level is linked to how bored or exited I am in any given moment and fun is subjective  so...


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I have back problems so I usually prefer to sit. I don't find either sitting or standing energizing in and of themselves. I find laying down energizing as in that position I feel the most free to let my mind wander. I also find reading mentally energizing whether I'm sitting or standing when I do it. It's just that if I stand for too long my knees and lower back will start to ache so I sit down.

I'm an introvert.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

The only way I could gain energy from sitting is if I sat like this:








;D


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good idea for a survey. There does seem to be some correlation!


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I need a balance between the two. When I am interacting socially, I tend to stand. Like @Bumblyjack said, even if the other person is sitting I will tend to stand. I also walk around the house whilst I am having a telephone conversation. I can't sit still. But I also spend a lot of time sitting in front of my computer, vegitating. It depends on the context, I guess. If I'm at work (in a social situation), standing keeps me more energized whilst sitting makes me not want to do anything. When I am at home, I am more energized by sitting down.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

One last bump for mankind. Lets make it to 100!


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I voted sitting, but this may be because I screwed up both of my knees in high school and it doesn't take long to start feeling it when I'm standing. Then the pain starts spreading to my hips and ankles, and it wears me out pretty quickly.


----------

